
Andrew Ng's New Machine Learning Book – Sign up for free draft - gantengx
http://www.mlyearning.org/
======
ChristianGeek
Probably wouldn't hurt to add "Sign Up for Free Draft of..." to the title!

~~~
dang
We added it.

Signups and landing pages aren't generally good stories for HN, because
there's nothing intellectually interesting about them (yet). Once the material
or product is out, that's a better time to post it here.

------
franciscop
I clicked few times those bulleted "links" until I realized they weren't
links.

------
linux_devil
Already submitted here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937847)

~~~
gantengx
Weird, normally hackernews won't allow duplicate links

------
rubicon33
How do we know this is actually his site, and not someone collecting emails
for nefarious purposes?

~~~
redslazer
Andrew tweeted about it. It's his.
[https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/744879885454278656](https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/744879885454278656)

------
kercker
I'm wondering when will the draft chapter come? Have he already finished some
chapters?

------
wtf_is_frp
Sweet

